# Removing a pool heater



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all, im a journeyman plumber but never learned anything about pools. I need to remove a broken pool heater to make room for an a/c unit. Is it fine for me to connect the two pipes at the inlet and outlet of the pool heater? Is there any problem with bypassing a pool heater? Also, if i close the gate valve at the filter will that stop the flow to the heater? I dont want to open the pipes up and have a bunch of water everywhere. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If you aren't going to replace it. Just cap the inlet & outlet . or, tie them together


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Not replacing it, its a rental. And i need the space for a condensing unit.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

If the pump is above the water line in the pool simply turning off the pump is all thats needed, If the equipment is below the water line you will need to shut all valves to stop the water. Generally whenever you pipe a pool you want as few elbows or extra pipe as possible but if your not being paid to repair the pool then just cut the inlet and outlet and loop them together it'll work fine.
If the heater is very old it could contain asbestos!


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Sweet, thats what i was hoping to do is just looping it together. I would have never have expected to find asboestes in that peice of equipment tho, thanks for the heads up. What component would contain the asboestes and how old are we talkin here?


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Thirty years old or older prolly older so just dont knock it around too bad

Also bring a 3/4 black iron cap just to have all your bases covered. And offer to haul it away for $40-$60 and then hack the heat exchanger out for beer money......their pretty hefty


----------

